# Second layout plans



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I started my second layout and this is the plan I have in my head for right now. The inside track going over the bridge is 2 1/2" above flat all the way across. I have also put a couple of pictures of the work so far.
If you see anything totally wrong or just won't work please tell me.

Thanks 
David


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That's gonna be nice, David...lotta good switching and
operating possibilities...and plenty of room to work with. 

I always push the panic button when I see a drop/lift bridge and
hope there is an isolated track section in the plans on either side of it with
a safety interlock switch on the bridge to protect those favorite locos
from a fate worse than death. 

Don


----------

